# face tingling after chiro adjustment--quick answers please



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I posted this morning with no answers. Hopfeully I'll get some to this post. I just got out of chiro appointment (about 15 minutes ago). Within minutes of him adjusting me I started have this weird sensation in my face.... almost like when novacaine starts wearing off after dental work. It started in the center of my face and has spread to be more general all over my face. My face isn't numb... just a weird tingly, buzzing sort of sensation.

I don't know if this is serious or common or just a fluke.... I couldn't find much with a quick google search... so hopefully someone here will answer me quick.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

I've never heard of this, it sounds odd. Did you have accupuncture also? Maybe it is just things in your body moving around and you are sensitive and notice more. Is this your first appt or have you been adjusted before? How long did the sensation last? If your gut tells you, call the chiro or your family doctor.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

I just read your other post. . . I think it is time for a new chiro. They should be pro physical therapy, or at least encouraging you to exercise. *I am not medically trained in any way* - when you have your bones adjusted, there are other things in your body that move also. Your muscles, organs etc. If you combine chiro work with massage and exercise, the bones are more likely to stay in the correct place instead of being pulled back out of whack by your muscles that are used to holding them in the wrong area. There is a time after an adjustment when you feel sore, like 24 hours after, but then it should go away and you should feel better. IME, there are old school chiros who are sorta wham-bam-hold-on-here-we-go, and new school who focus more on the whole body, combine treatment with accupuncture and have been schooled in Chinese medicine. I think you should look for a chiro who has massage training as well. To ensure that they have an understanding of how the whole body works together.

And finally, you may be a good candidate for "Rolfing" aka "Structural Intergration". Google it. I had a lot of back problems and was 100% fixed. I need to have some updates after pregnancy, but it solved my pain better than chiro, phys ther, pain meds or muscle relaxers.

Hope you feel better. And sorry for typos, I am pretty sleepy.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

no acupuncture. I've been in chiro treatment for almost 2 months now. The sensation is gradually dissapating now, but my face still feels oddly. I'm going to wait and see how things are in the morning before calling chiro or MD.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

be aware that it IS possible to have a stroke after having your head adjusted. Not to scare you, but keep it in mind. A tingly face could be a stroke, or just a pinched nerve. (Disclaimer--I'm NOT medically trained.)


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I used to see a chiro/network spinal analysis practitioner frequently and would get the face tingles pretty regularly as well as other places like hands/fingers. It's nothing to worry about just a new awareness to energy flowing or energy flowing in places it hasn't before. Be joyful! It's a good thing!
I'm not certified or anything, but I did study it a lot, went to seminars and took pre-med classes to be able to go to chiro college-fyi.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm pro-chiropractic care (and even take my sons) but I don't do rotating neck manipulation because it does increase risk of stroke.
http://www.webmd.com/stroke/news/200...es-stroke-risk
What you are describing sounds more like a pinched nerve to me but just in case signs of stroke include:
"If a person has any of the symptoms of stroke, he or she should bypass the chiropractor and go directly to the hospital," Smith says.

These red flags are:
One side of the body becomes weak, numb, or paralyzed.
Double vision, blurry vision, or loss of sight.
Trouble speaking or difficulty understanding speech.
Loss of balance or coordination; dizziness.
Sudden severe headache.

But in my experience that type of numbness is a pinched nerve in the neck (could be back too) and it would bother me that it happened after adjustment personally.


----------

